
Coolest things I learned in 2019 - Jun8
https://www.perell.com/blog/2019/12/11/coolest-things-i-learned-in-2019
======
Jun8
Some inteersting things that stood out for me:

* For Sony, catalog provides 50% of the revenue and 200% of the profits of recorded music

* more than 50,000 pieces of artwork are stolen each year, amounting to annual losses of around $6 to $8 billion globally

* The self storage industry is growing fast, and has grown into a $38 billion industry

* Gail.com It gets 5,000 views a day and millions of emails because people mistype Gmail.com.

